# Katy Perry: Sie spielt Freundin von Freddie Mercury



## beachkini (15 Juni 2012)

​
Sängerin Katy Perry soll sich ihre erste Filmrolle geschnappt haben. Angeblich wird die 27-Jährige in einem Film über die legendäre Rock-Band “Queen” in die Rolle von Freddie Mercurys Freundin Mary Austin schlüpfen.

Wie die britische Zeitung “The Mirror” berichtet, übernimmt Sacha Baron Cohen die Rolle des inzwischen verstorbenen “Queen”-Frontmanns. Produziert wird der Streifen von Graham King.

Die Produzenten sollen sich bereits die Rechte an den großen “Queen”-Hits wie “We Will Rock You”, “Bohemian Rhapsody” und “We Are The Champions” gesichert haben. Die Dreharbeiten zu dem Streifen sollen im nächsten Jahr beginnen.

Katy Perry ist übrigens ein riesiger Fan von “Queen” und Freddie Mercury. Die Sängerin bezeichnet den Frontmann immer wieder als ihr größtes Vorbild. Der verstorbene “Queen”-Frontmann inspiriert die 27-Jährige nicht nur in Sachen Musik, sondern auch in Sachen Styling.

Laut dem Onlinedienst “FemaleFirst.co.uk” sagte sie dazu: “In Sachen Stil sehe ich wirklich zu Freddy Mercury auf. Er ist wahrscheinlich der Mensch, der mich am meisten inspiriert. Freddie Mercury war – und bleibt – mein größter Einfluss. Die Kombination aus seiner sarkastischen Einstellung beim Schreiben von Texten und seiner ‘Ist mir doch scheißegal’-Einstellung hat meine Musik wirklich inspiriert.”


----------



## Padderson (17 Juni 2012)

also auf den Film werd ich mich freuen - nur Sacha Baron Cohen als Freddie, das geht gar nicht


----------

